# Turtlebeach X12 headset undetected by PC, I've tried everything.



## seamarine (Apr 14, 2020)

I have a Z420 workstation from HP. The headset is the turtlebeach x12 (3 plugs; usb, mic and audio). I tried different ports. I tried reinstalling audio drivers from HP website (I think this didn't work, as I downloaded RealTek drivers and the drivers in my device manager are AMD High Definition audio drivers) and I tried disabling/uninstalling/manually updating my drivers in device manager.
The headset is fine, it works on my laptop.

Thanks in advance, any help is appreciated.


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 14, 2020)

1. Unplug the headset.
2. If Windows 10 is installed, disable automatic driver update (download this file, unzip, import, and then reboot).
3. Uninstall Realtek drivers from the control panel. If you can't find it on the list of installed apps, uninstall from the device manager (check box to delete driver software...) and then reboot.
4. Download Display Driver Uninstaller, extract and run it, in 'select device type' pick audio, set device to Realtek, and then clean and restart.
5. Download this driver, extract to some folder, install manually from the device manager (select high definition audio device > update driver) and then reboot.
6. Plug the headset to the PC via the rear I/O.
7. Realtek pop-up should appear, if you don't get it, go to the control panel, open Realtek HD Audio Manager, and manually assign jacks (right click).


----------



## seamarine (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello, I'm doing all that right now. I'm at step 5 and when I try to browse to the folder I extracted the cabinet file to, it tells me the best drivers are already installed. What should I do?


Regeneration said:


> 1. Unplug the headset.
> 2. If Windows 10 is installed, disable automatic driver update (download this file, unzip, import, and then reboot).
> 3. Uninstall Realtek drivers from the control panel. If you can't find it on the list of installed apps, uninstall from the device manager (check box to delete driver software...) and then reboot.
> 4. Download Display Driver Uninstaller, extract and run it, in 'select device type' pick audio, set device to Realtek, and then clean and restart.
> ...


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 14, 2020)

Click on details > change property to hardware id > post it here.


----------



## seamarine (Apr 14, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Click on details > change property to hardware id > post it here.


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 14, 2020)

Your updating the wrong device (AMD graphics card).

Look for "High definition audio device", or undetected device with a yellow exclamation mark.


----------



## seamarine (Apr 15, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Your updating the wrong device (AMD graphics card).
> 
> Look for "High definition audio device", or undetected device with a yellow exclamation mark.


This is what my device manager looks like, it's not here.


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 15, 2020)

This solves the mystery. Your audio card isn't working at all.

Look at the BIOS, its probably disabled or blocked in device security. Try to reset to defaults.


----------



## seamarine (Apr 15, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> This solves the mystery. Your audio card isn't working at all.
> 
> Look at the BIOS, its probably disabled or blocked in device security. Try to reset to defaults.


I clicked apply defaults now I have a non-system disk or disk error. What do I do?


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 15, 2020)

Change boot and drive priority. Probably set to USB or DVD. HP BIOS can be tricky. I think you have to press F10 for every sub menu.


----------



## seamarine (Apr 15, 2020)

I tried this, it didn't work. Any recommendations?


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 15, 2020)

USB drive is above the other drives.


----------



## seamarine (Apr 15, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> USB drive is above the other drives.


I'm sorry, I don't understand. Should usb hard drive stay above the others? Because that's already how it is. Or are you pointing out that it is there and that it should not be?


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 15, 2020)

USB hard drive (legacy boot sources) should be below the others.


----------



## seamarine (Apr 15, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> USB hard drive (legacy boot sources) should be below the others.


It worked!!! And the headset works!!! Thank you so much! I appreciate it a lot! I've beentrying to fix this forever.


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 15, 2020)

Glad to hear. Just be sure to install the Realtek driver for jack detection to work.


----------



## seamarine (Apr 15, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Glad to hear. Just be sure to install the Realtek driver for jack detection to work.


It already works, should I still do that?


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 15, 2020)

Only if Realtek HD Audio Manager cannot be found in the control panel.


----------



## seamarine (Apr 15, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Only if Realtek HD Audio Manager cannot be found in the control panel.


They're already there. Again, thanks for all the help!


----------

